# Ramen Lab NYC?



## mille162 (Aug 3, 2015)

Wondering who has been to the new Ramen Lab in NYC ? Trying to decide if it's worth the trip into the city (about 2 hours for me) just to grab dinner there, or better to just wait till I'm up there again for business

Any other NE/Tristate area ramen recommendations?


----------



## James (Aug 4, 2015)

Hide chan, Totto, and Jin ramen are all good. Jin is pretty out of the way though for most though, but has the benefit of the shortest waiting times.


----------



## mille162 (Aug 4, 2015)

James said:


> Hide chan, Totto, and Jin ramen are all good. Jin is pretty out of the way though for most though, but has the benefit of the shortest waiting times.



I've been to Totto, but the wait wasn't really worth it (about an hour, we ducked in the sushi place next door to kill time and have some rolls). The broth was excellent, but the atmosphere was a little too "in the kitchen" and too hot (we were there in middle of the winter). I'll def. check out the other places, thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 4, 2015)

I was in NYC in April, didn't get to go to Ramen Lab but did visit YUJI, and Ivan. I think you can skip Ivan, but YUJI in Williamsburg was surprisingly good. They serve mainly mazeman ramen, but also have specials that are broth based. The reasons why I like them are, 1) it a small place with a reasonable wait, 2) being small with a low ceiling, the small of the broth flows outside while you wait and while you eat. Which makes thing more delicious. 3) Both the mazeman and broth based ramen was very enjoyable, and the noodles are on the harder side, which I like. The broth was a fish based broth they made with fish head, it was light yet full of flavour. (I am a fan of Assari type of ramen, much more so than tonkotsu.)


----------



## 420layersofdank (Dec 6, 2015)

Check out ippudo which clearly dominates the NYC ramen scene. They also execute everything else very very well. As for ramen lab, they emphasize on their noodles and is like a no bs straight forward ramen shop. I was talking to George from Sun noodle co and he had explained how ramen lab is part of Sun noodle co. And he seemed very proud to be actively involved in the establishment. Haven't eaten there tho. Ivan ramen was bomb in the summer time. Their super sweet chilled corn ramen was effing disgustingly deeeericious but Im obsessed with corn. Maybe a Korean thang. Holla


----------



## Korin_Mari (Dec 15, 2015)

I just went to Ramen Lab a week ago and it was really really good. The concept is really interesting too. They have different chefs come in from around the world every month to cook ramen. It's kind of like the Beard House for ramen. I plan to be a frequent visitor. Other than Ramen Lab, I like Hide-chan a lot.


----------

